# pm



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I always use soapy water and a hair dryer or air mattress pump, spray down then fill her up with air will bubble anywhere there are holes.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a better pic of the fish . I filled my waders with the hose and marked the leaks. Had a 6-10 pin sized ones in each leg. Patched them up and will let my son test them this weekend while I break in a new and better pair.


----------

